# Bye-Bye Doxis



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Our 12 yo cocker spaniel Doxis went to the Rainbow Bridge today. He developed many problems related to back problems including such horrible pain. Finally we could not ask for him to suffer any longer and had to let him free.

Doxis came to be at a period of extreme change in my life and helped me through so many difficult times. He loved me regardless of what was going on.

I attached a picture of him with his bear who was his constant companion.

I will always love you Bunny Boy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!

Run free over the bridge little Doxie. Tell my Mini Flower I miss her and I can't wait to see her!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Leazie....Biggest of hugs to you.
Been a sad day all around today for me. Someone I know died yesterday of breast cancer. It wasn't too very long ago she lost her beloved cat Chleo (19ish years). One of her last dreams in the past few weeks was of Chleo and another cat (also at the bridge) Ursula meeting her in a room as if to say "why is our dish empty?" She then mentioned that she began to follow the two of them out of the room.

So she knew she was coming to the time to pass over. It warms my heart that her two beloved kitties helped prepare her by coming to her again in a dream. 

It's been a sad day though.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Run free Doxis *Hugs*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I knew you would all understand. Thank you.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry about Doxis. It sucks to lose a loved one, even the furry ones. At least you can find solace in knowing that at least he is no longer in pain.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

My condolenses on your loss


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My condolences on the loss of Doxis, Leazie. He's now happy and pain free, chasing the things that dogs chase. Run free, Doxis! And tell Meeshka that we all still love and miss her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Such a sweet picture, he looks like the warmest, most loving little dog. What a wonderful life he must have had with you!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

From his picture it looks like "Bunny Boy" was a perfect nickname for him. He looks like such a cuddly sweetheart and I am sorry you lost him. I'm sure you did everything you could for him and spoiled him his whole life. Rest in peace Doxis.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Leazie. He was absolutely gorgeous and it sounds like he lived a good, long life.


----------

